# VSA + Prop1 or Basic stamp?



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Can a prop 1 or basic stamp take instructions from VSA and feed them to servos?


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

That's a good question! I have VSA and a prop1 controller but never tried, I'm very busy right now because of MHC but If I get a chance I'll try it unless someone beet's me to it!


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

well it seems like it should work. Basic stamps (such as are in the Prop1 or a basic stamp2 for that matter) can take serial input, and VSA can output serial output. So really it seems like just a matter of telling the stamp what to listen for on ther serial line from VSA right?


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Sounds correct to me but only a test will tell, you know what I mean?


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

Why not VSA and a Parallax USB Servo Controller??? This setup works great if you want to control your prop from a PC. Lots of add ons too Like PWM switches, relay boards and a new exorcist trigger boards.

or You could use Vixen and a Prop1 controller since the driver for vixen has been created...for more information about the Vixen do a search on Jonnymac post. He also may know if this VSA+prop1 combo is possible...


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

halloweenguy said:


> Why not VSA and a Parallax USB Servo Controller??? This setup works great if you want to control your prop from a PC. Lots of add ons too Like PWM switches, relay boards and a new exorcist trigger boards.
> 
> or You could use Vixen and a Prop1 controller since the driver for vixen has been created...for more information about the Vixen do a search on Jonnymac post. He also may know if this VSA+prop1 combo is possible...


Well mostly because i already have a stamp.


----------



## JonnyMac (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm controlling a Prop-1 with Vixen, so there's no reason VSA wouldn't work if a driver for it was developed. Keep in mind that the Prop-1 is a fairly slow controller, so you have to send some kind of synchronization header (we use "VXN" for Vixen) and then the data you want to manipulate. For the Vixen/Prop-1 project the driver supports three servos and four digital outputs -- that's about all that can be supported while refreshing the servos at a reasonable rate (about 40 ms).


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Well on a similar tangent, I was able to get my stamp to identift signals from my mini ssc. I have it set so that i can have VSA send a servo position to a channel on the ssc and then the stamp reads the servo position and executes the instructions i have setup for that value.


----------



## JonnyMac (Apr 5, 2007)

That's actually an interesting idea; and as the SSC uses $FF as a sync character you can use that with the WAIT modifier (BS2) to keep everything in order.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

5artist5 said:


> Well on a similar tangent, I was able to get my stamp to identift signals from my mini ssc. I have it set so that i can have VSA send a servo position to a channel on the ssc and then the stamp reads the servo position and executes the instructions i have setup for that value.


Are you using PULSIN like below or something else?



randyaz said:


> I was only able to get a signal from the VSA to start a Prop1/Prop2/BS2 routine. VSA signals a servo swing to the servo controller. The Stamp can read a PULSIN off a signal pin on the the servo controller jumpered to a pin on the Stamp. Im sure some programing wiz could write a program for the PC to start VSA with a serout cue from the stamp...but thats way beyond my skills.
> 
> Here's an example code for reading the signal:
> 
> ...


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

randyaz said:


> Are you using PULSIN like below or something else?


Yes I am using pulsin. And the key to getting it to be stable is to tie the grounds for the stamp and the ssc together. 
But i am able to be way more specific than just saying less than 200.
It only varies by 1 or two that I have seen so I can set up +- 3 and be in range and have a lot of routines that can happen within the servo pulse sweep.

Thanks to all who helped, I am very excited about it!


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

yeah...that was just an example


----------

